# Removing all wax



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a product which will remove all wax from my paintwork?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep you want a prewax cleaner, I use DJ Lime prime. 
There are many more available. 
Alternative would be panel wipe.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, just placed my order..

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-lime-prime/prod_441.html


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

a8tdi said:


> Thanks, just placed my order..
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-lime-prime/prod_441.html


You won't be Disapointed, use by hand or machine.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Wax Off will do no problem.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Farecla Detox Shampoo/APC/IPA :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Need panel wipe if you want to remove wax for something like Exo (a coating).

To remove wax so you can rewax, then Prime is good.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Farecla Detox Shampoo/APC/IPA :thumb:


Second that darn good product.... bodyshop safe also....


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

Meguiars APC + on Foam Lance


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

simply wash the car with some g101 in the bucket as well as your shampoo works so easy and only need to leave it to linger for a couple of minuets


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Carpro Eraser every time for me, easy to use and smells good, but I have just bought some of the Farcla Detox shampoo so we will see


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> You won't be Disapointed, use by hand or machine.


I was, very...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I was, very...


 what happened ?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Our High Definition Cleaner was designed to perform this very task










Rub on to the paintwork with the supplied pad and then immediately remove with the red cloth provided. Simple :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

CliveP said:


> Autobrite Wax Off will do no problem.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Could you use any APC?? As if say, you were on a budget??


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Farecla Detox Shampoo/APC/IPA :thumb:


X2 for that :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Farecla Detox Shampoo/APC/IPA :thumb:


I use Farecla Detox. Works superbly.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

bigbadjay said:


> Could you use any APC?? As if say, you were on a budget??


You could. Depends what you are doing but prior to machining, I still use fairy liquid to wash the car. Its not expensive and our maud always has plenty in


----------



## Jan thomsen (Apr 3, 2012)

a8tdi said:


> Can anyone recommend a product which will remove all wax from my paintwork?


Just use dish soap





!


----------



## Jan thomsen (Apr 3, 2012)

*carpro eraser*



Shinyvec said:


> Carpro Eraser every time for me, easy to use and smells good, but I have just bought some of the Farcla Detox shampoo so we will see[/Q
> 
> I thought that you used carpro Eraserafter you had polished the car to get all poles oily away before giving sealant


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well hope to test carPro eraser, Farecla detox, Autobrite's Wax Off, halfords value shampoo possibly bilt hambers one also just cannot remember if it was the lab test one and if its the same as the retail in the end.

May try washing up liquid....


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> You could. Depends what you are doing but prior to machining, I still use fairy liquid to wash the car. Its not expensive and our maud always has plenty in


Its so i can clay it then polish and seal.


----------

